

Administration declares IP treaty a national secret - Tangurena
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/03/obama-declares.html

======
Tangurena
The treaty negotiations involve 27 countries, yet all of them are negotiating
a new intellectual property treaty in secret. This means that the interests of
the music industry come ahead of the interests of the citizens of all nations.

~~~
anamax
Actually, secret negotiations doesn't necessarily mean that the music industry
has a special in. It could just as easily mean that govts/politicans are
negotiating special deals for themselves. It could mean that large patent
holders have an in. It could mean that movie/book publishers have an in.

It could even mean that smart folks representing "citizens" have an in and
have figured out that secrecy is the best way to keep the loons from screwing
things up.

My money is on govts/politicans.

